# What new features would you like to see?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What new features would you like to see on this site such as the ones that we have seen lately that were just added?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

1. DBSTalk Games area.

2. DBSTalk Instant Messenger.

3. DBSTalk Casino.

4. DBSTalk Sports, live up-to-the-minute sports scores from around the globe.

5. DBSTalk Jukebox, featuring 30 CD-quality radio stations, with CD burning capabilities.

Just kidding!  I think we all need to give Scott a break, he's been doing a great job with the site lately and instead of asking him for more features, we should be thanking him for all the effort he's put in to all the features that are here already.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i would like a different moderator to come to my house each weekend and wash my cars and mow my grass...


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

Maybe this capability is there already but I don't know how to use it. I'd like to subscribe to some of the forums and not others then when I used the read new posts command I wouldn't have to wade through the posts I wasn't interested in. If possible tell me how; if not, it would be my suggestion.

Great job guys!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Larry, 

If you will tell us in advance which posts don't interest you,
we will PM the member beforehand and ask him not to post
what he was thinking about posting.

Always happy to be of service!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: ......pay no attention to Nick.......

Larry you can subscribe to a Forum or even to a Thread.

Click on the Forum or Thread and take a look at the bottom of the page, you will see the subscribe feature......it's in small print, it's easy to overlook.

You can also click on the "user cp" and see all the Forums and Threads you subscribed to.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup thats how you do it.

As far as adding new features I am always looking out for the latest and the greatest, I want to install new features which are usefull, and I try to stay away from the ones that make your screens look all cluttered and ugly looking.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I thought there was already an instant messaging service on this board, or is it not instant?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

There is an it is almost instant, its called Private Messaging. (Or PM's for short.

Notice almost everyone has a pm icon under their posts. Click on this and send that person a message, if they are online they will get a notification they have a new message!

If they are offline they will be allerted to a new pm the next time they come online (and also some users get an email letting them know that they got a PM here)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How does the message pop up? Is it to where you have to check it like you do email on the main page where it says if you have messages or not? What if someone does not know to look there if they have a new message if this is the case?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

A box will pop up and say something to the effect of

You have a private message, would you like to view it now.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

The box won't instantly pop up.... it will appear on a refresh or a new page open. If you were to sit on a page and not do anything, you wouldn't know.

At least, that's my observation.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

scott, mowing my lawn IS useful....

so would printing money to pay my satellite bill...lol

(hey-i'm just trying to think of REALLY USEFUL APPLICATIONS HERE!!!)


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

I love jacks idea!:lol: 

How about putting every channel on this planet on your website, for example I would pick a channel i want to watch for free and watch it.  :lol: 

Anyways, great job guys! :goodjob: Keep it up!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"almost instant"_  Another oxymoron!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

<Serious suggestion - nothing humorous here>

I would life to have the ability to search within a thread. 
This would be handy in looking through long threads, like game 
threads, for a particular word, thread or post or poster.

Do you think this is feasible?

Nick


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm I would have to look into this.

Never say never!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes it can be done, and YES I am putting it in now.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

What service!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok it's in! Take a look at the bottom of the threads you can now search, you can also show posts in the thread from users by clicking the pull down list next to the work 'from'

To search you just type the word you are searching for in the thread. 

Another user request put in motion by your friends here at DBStalk.COM!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott, do you have a job? Man that is a cool feature!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Very nice Scott, another wonderful feature. :righton:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Wow! :welcome:

Amazing! :righton:

Fantastic! :hurah:
What a cool feature! :goodjob:

Scott, You're the greatest! :angel:

Thank you. :wave:*


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott - you just one-upped AVS in a big way. I've wanted this feature over there in the Denver HDTV thread (that is now 112 pages long!) for a long time. Way to go!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

You can never have too many smileys.  It would be nice if you could put in the code in the quick reply box to bring up the Smiley window.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Not necessary, "Z". Just click on "Smilies" 
under Forum Rules below, left.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *Not necessary, "Z". Just click on "Smilies" under Forum Rules below, left. *


Just being lazy, I guess. I never scroll down to the extreme bottom. :lol:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Maybe we should have a "DBSTalk.com" features thread. I'm sure that there is much here that we don't know about....


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am glad I started this post, it kind of goes along with wanting new ideas for the pvr receivers such as the 501 and 721, but having new ideas for the board to post those new ideas is important as well, and may help enhance the conversation.

> Is there a way that I can do this: When I come back onto the site read just the threads that I had read previously with new posts by having them indicated someway so that we know and then when we go to that thread in which a new post is at have it indicate someway where you left off reading since you read that thread last time so you do not have to search through the whole thread all over again finding where you last read. 

It would have something to do with all new posts since you was last on only you dont have to search the whole thread to find it and some of the posts you may not have gotten to read before you left the last time.

> Favorites list of your favorite threads or topics on the board.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

<deleted by poster>


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

James, heres what I can think of at the moment some are hacks some are standard features of VB.

-Weather
-Bookmarks
-Notepad
-PM Gage (on both main page and PM area)
-PM Notification in E-mail and popup when on the board
-Quick Reply
-Users Online notification
-See first post in thread w/o opening thread
-Print Individual Posts
-Welcome Box
-Spoiler Tag
-Ignore/Buddy Lists
-Choice of Three Color Schemes
-Top 10 Searches
-Search Thread
-Spell Check
-User #
-Member List
-Calendar
-Delete Your Own Posts
-Yesterday/Today
-# Of Users Online
-Surf Anonymously

Thats all I can think of now


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Maybe we should have a "DBSTalk.com" features thread. I'm sure that there is much here that we don't know about.... *


We started one. It just needs more inputs.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=12121#post12121


----------

